# My cat goes into a coma when he sleep



## MystheCat (Dec 11, 2011)

I have to ask you guys about something, cuz I really need some help! 

This is very strange and I have no idea why it is happening. When my cat is sleeping, he sometimes goes into a "deep sleeping coma". He can fall asleep as a normal cat, but suddenly it can seem like he is dead or something. I can poke him, shake his head, lift his legs up and shake his whole body without him reacting to it.. It sounds strange, I know, and it is very hard to describe.. Therefore I've uploaded a video of it to show you exactly what I mean. Check it out here: http://youtu.be/OEb5s9xYj4w?hd=1. This is what happens during the "coma". Strange, right? Almost funny..

The first time it happend, I seriously though he was head. He was not reacting to anything, and I almost started crying. I had to slap his face or make a very high sound to make him wake up. Is this normal? At first, it didn't happend very often, but now he goes into this "deep sleeping coma" almost every day.. It would be comforting to hear about other cats doing this to, and it would be even more comforting to hear WHY they do it. Does someone know anything? Should I take him to a vet or something? 

- TK


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I would take him to a vet.


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

I would at least show the vet your you-tube video


----------



## MystheCat (Dec 11, 2011)

F/3 said:


> I would at least show the vet your you-tube video


Thanks, I'll definitely do that


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow sleeps really deeply sometimes and i can manipulate him. Cover his head with his paws, put him in weird positions and he sleeps right through it. If I try to pick him up though he wakes right up. I've also tickled his ears hairs, eyebrows or lip hairs and that usually jerks him awake after a few seconds....(No, I don't torture him everytime he sleeps. It's just cute and funny sometimes, he's so deeply asleep).


----------



## MystheCat (Dec 11, 2011)

MowMow said:


> MowMow sleeps really deeply sometimes and i can manipulate him. Cover his head with his paws, put him in weird positions and he sleeps right through it. If I try to pick him up though he wakes right up. I've also tickled his ears hairs, eyebrows or lip hairs and that usually jerks him awake after a few seconds....(No, I don't torture him everytime he sleeps. It's just cute and funny sometimes, he's so deeply asleep).


Hahaha, sounds fun! It is strange how they sleep through all the crazy stuff we do to them. Nice to know that Mys, my cat, isn't the only deep-sleeper out there!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

They're not asleep but enjoying the attention. They're more manipulative than we think.

That said, I would still consult the vet. I haven't been able to find anything on Google, except that people have had cats like this for many years, so it doesn't seem to be something to worry about.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

wow. I would call my vet!!


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## sporkula (Dec 27, 2011)

How old is your cat? Crackle used to be just like that when he was younger, after 3 years of age though he kind of stopped doing it.

I have video of when he was probably just about a year old of him coma-sleeping in my lap, with "slowrider" playing in the background, and I was making him dance. I moved around his head and paws to the beat, it was very amusing.  I messed with him like that all the time. He kind of grew out of that though and doesn't sleep as deeply now, so I'm curious how old your cat is, if it's related to age.

But, he is probably healthy! Crackle's 6 now, no issues.


----------



## Pixall (Oct 18, 2011)

See, now I kind of want to harass Tucker while he is sleeping. He is too 'wild' for me though. He KNOWS when someone is coming. Must be that feral blood.


----------



## MystheCat (Dec 11, 2011)

sporkula said:


> How old is your cat? Crackle used to be just like that when he was younger, after 3 years of age though he kind of stopped doing it.
> 
> I have video of when he was probably just about a year old of him coma-sleeping in my lap, with "slowrider" playing in the background, and I was making him dance. I moved around his head and paws to the beat, it was very amusing.  I messed with him like that all the time. He kind of grew out of that though and doesn't sleep as deeply now, so I'm curious how old your cat is, if it's related to age.
> 
> But, he is probably healthy! Crackle's 6 now, no issues.


My cat is 1year and 7months old I think. Maybe he'll grow it out as well, then! Haha, I really would like to see that video. Sounds fun!! Thanks for answering me ^^


----------

